# طلب طريقة تحضير الديتول السائل



## pharma one (17 مارس 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء أرجو منكم الإفادة عن طريقة تحضير الديتول علما بتوفر الخامات مثل:BCMX & PAIN OIL & CASTOR OIL ....ex
رجاء الإفادة عن النسب


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_سلام عليكم لعمل 100 لترديتول -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------لمواد التي تدخل في صناعة الديتول-------------------------------------------------------------------------------1-سيبتول 12كيلو--------------------------------------------------------------------------2-رباعي كلوريدالامنيوم 4 كيلو---------------------------------------------------------------------------3-زيت الصنوبر 2 كيلو---------------------------------------------------------------------------4-سنفونيك 1 كيلو---------------------------------------------------------------------------5-لون اصفراواحمرحسب الرغبة ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------6- ماءمقطر 81 لتر_


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ارجو ان تكون المعلومات تفيدكم واللة الموفق


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 
الموضوع موجود وبالتفصيل ومثبت ايضا
بواسطة العضو محمد الريس
والله الموفق


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الزهرة1969 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام اخ شاكر عبيد نريد خلطة الجل الاخضر مع سى ام سى والخلطة الاصلية


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم زياد....بعد التحية اليك التفاصيل التالية:
1. لا اعرف ما هي خلفيتك العلمية ولذلك سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك LABS والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
4- خطوات التركيب كما يلي: اضافة الماء في الخلاط والتحريك، ثم اضافة السلفونيك بالتدريج واستمرار التحريك، ثم اضافة الصودا مع استمرار التحريك واعطاءه بعض الوقت ليبرد المزيج، ثم اضافة زيت الصنوبر واستمرار التحريك حتى يتكون الجل.
5- يستخدم احيانا مادة نونيل فينيل NP9 وظيفتها باختصار ان بها طرف عضوي (النونيل) وطرف متأين (الفينول) ما يعني أن الطرف الأول سيرتبط مع زيت الصنوبر بينما الطرف الثاني سيرتبط مع الماء بحيث يشكل هذا الجزيء جسرا يسمح بتشتيت الزيت داخل الماء. أؤكد لك هنا انه لا داعي لاستخدام هذه المادة في هذه التركيبة حيث يمكن الحصول تماما على المنتج المطلوب كما ذكرت آنفا.
6- ارجو مراسلتي على ******** mrmb2003 في حال رغبت بأي مساعدة مع ذكر البلد الذي تتواجد فيه حيث تختلف الأسماء التجارية احيان.


----------

